# Getting Close, What about those pesos?



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

down to counting the hours for my trip to Davao and Samal Is. I notice the official exchange rate is 45.7 to the US dollar. I hadnt looked in awhile and was surprised. Is this a spike or finding a new norm? Wondering if I should load up on Peso's before I leave USA or wait until I get there. FWIW my GF is travelng with me and has a PI bank account where I assume we can exchange as well

Comments appreciated


----------



## avsom (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi. I was there recently. I just used the local ATMs with my bank cards from both the UK and Kuwait. Had no problem. Saved me carrying lots of cash arround with me. Enjoy


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

The peso has been getting stronger against the US dollar gradually these last few months. It started when fuel prices here went down and is Still going down with Iran infusing million barrels of oil into the market.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*ATM's and relying on the credit card*



avsom said:


> Hi. I was there recently. I just used the local ATMs with my bank cards from both the UK and Kuwait. Had no problem. Saved me carrying lots of cash arround with me. Enjoy


In some area's relying on those ATM card's can be a real downer, grocery stores, malls smaller business's take forever to clear your credit card or ATM, some machines are drained daily by ? or long lines and off-line, no internet connection so outside Manila and any major city, I wouldn't count on those ATM cards, I'd bring cash and make sure to get as much small change as you can.

Another note I live in and around the Sta Cruz Laguna area and from Sta Cruz Laguna to Calamba Laguna, some spots including major American and Philippine chain restaurant's don't take the credit cards, example would be Shakey's pizza, Burger King, JolliBee and KFC they all require cash.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We always bring cash now, too many last minute searches for working ATM machines when down to the last few hundred pesos.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

galactic said:


> The peso has been getting stronger against the US dollar gradually these last few months. It started when fuel prices here went down and is Still going down with Iran infusing million barrels of oil into the market.


The peso getting stronger against the dollar implies the Dollar buys less peso. 
19 May 2015 1$ got you 44.43 PHP 6 Aug 1$ got you 45.64 PHP. I may read this wrong but the $ seems to be gaining strength 

Speaking of fuel From Caltex
Determining Fuel Prices - Understand Why Fuel Prices Fluctuate- Caltex Philippines

Taxes takes up a significant component of the price in a litre of fuel, but it varies from product to product, and country to country. Tax rates can be as high as almost half the cost of fuel in countries that Caltex operates in.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

c_acton98 said:


> The peso getting stronger against the dollar implies the Dollar buys less peso.
> 19 May 2015 1$ got you 44.43 PHP 6 Aug 1$ got you 45.64 PHP. I may read this wrong but the $ seems to be gaining strength
> 
> Speaking of fuel From Caltex
> ...


Dollar Is getting stronger against other currencies. Reminiscent of 2007...just hope we don't experience another 2008!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Money changers are dreadful*



Nickleback99 said:


> Dollar Is getting stronger against other currencies. Reminiscent of 2007...just hope we don't experience another 2008!


2011 I joined the PNB bank because the money changer was giving me 36 pesos on the dollar, what a huge pay loss and I'm living on pension so within just a few months of joining a bank I not only got back my $500 deposit but saved hundreds of dollars a month. We'd been using this same money changer for decades and he wanted to know why he hasn't seen us much lately, I told him that the exchange rates are so low I can afford to use him all the time, another factor was we were cashing our December check and he gave as a present branded perfume to my wife as a gift, I figured he must be making a killing on me and sure enough he was.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't bother loading up on pesos in the US. According to the rules you cannot carry more than p10,000 across the border. A stupidly low amount, and I do not know if it is enforced... but it is the rule.


Usually you can shop around for a good rate here with no problem. No tears or rips in the bills. I had a $50 with a small rip (got it out of an ATM in the US), not even the banks here would take it. I ended up mailing to my bank as a deposit ha ha


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Exchange Rate*



fuji0001 said:


> down to counting the hours for my trip to Davao and Samal Is. I notice the official exchange rate is 45.7 to the US dollar. I hadnt looked in awhile and was surprised. Is this a spike or finding a new norm? Wondering if I should load up on Peso's before I leave USA or wait until I get there. FWIW my GF is travelng with me and has a PI bank account where I assume we can exchange as well
> 
> Comments appreciated


I simply get money from an atm at bpi (bank of the philippine islands). BPI allows you to withdraw P20,000 in one transaction. Most other banks limit you to P10.000 per transaction. There is a P200 international atm fee. If you are former military, you can join USAA. USAA reimburses up $15.00 per month for international ATM fees. When i get home, i check my account against xe.com and the rate is very close.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

Arrived am in davao. At the Marco Polo which is nice enuf. The bomb inspections at the hotel entrance got my attention. Not to mention the mayhem that goes for traffic. As for pesos my GF just used her local bank acct and I gave her dollar at the going rate. Cheating? I suppose. Had tons of hiccups at the outset hope for better tines ahead.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for giving us an update Fuji.

Please keep us informed, I look forward to a trip report.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

Well right now my experience is not very positive. But not sure if the moderator wud edit my comments.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

To be aboveboard I recently made a decision not to consider this as an expat choice much to the displeasure of my GF


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Share your frank expeirence*



fuji0001 said:


> Well right now my experience is not very positive. But not sure if the moderator wud edit my comments.


Lol...I'm just curious why don't you share your experience but keep it clean, you'll probably find that many expats have gone through similar issue's. 

Aboveboard ? about your finances or former flames and then worst case scenario do you have a back up exit strategy when all else fails.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Lol...I'm just curious why don't you share your experience but keep it clean, you'll probably find that many expats have gone through similar issue's.
> 
> Aboveboard ? about your finances or former flames and then worst case scenario do you have a back up exit strategy when all else fails.


Haha McAlley. GF is fine. Finances are fine. Someone mentioned one must be adaptable as an ex pat. I am not very adaptable and the fact I have parkinsons mKes that even more of a problem. I am headed for a few days on samal island. Was going to do As trip report after my return. Its all good


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> ...about your finances or former flames


I must have read that three or four times. Each time I got "your fiances (yes, multiple) and old flames".

:spit:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I must have read that three or four times. Each time I got "your fiances (yes, multiple) and old flames".
> 
> :spit:


I dunno,,,,, I've been married for 12 good years. Don't know what I'd do with more than one. Sounds like a dangerous proposition -- especially here in the islands; too easy to wind up as fish food:crutch:...


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Very well done [golf clap]


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I dont think an honest trip report would be deleted or edited (as long as the language was clean).


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> I dont think an honest trip report would be deleted or edited (as long as the language was clean).


Exactly right. Most any post is okay so long as it's content and subject matter are within the posted forum rules


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

Just a quick update headed into second week of my visit. Now on samal island at costa marina beach Resort. A nice getaway place mostly for locals. Pearl farm resort tomorrow


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

Winding down my two week trip. Most of my time spent with locals ,all of my time actually. NAry a western'er in sight. I found them however in the new mega mall the SM. Next thing you know will be a store opening up selling Miller lite and nascar t shirt s


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

fuji0001 said:


> Winding down my two week trip. Most of my time spent with locals ,all of my time actually. NAry a western'er in sight. I found them however in the new mega mall the SM. Next thing you know will be a store opening up selling Miller lite and nascar t shirt s


LOL, at the NASCAR thing.










Seems like you've enjoyed your trip.


----------



## Klfish315 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Stronger dollar*



c_acton98 said:


> The peso getting stronger against the dollar implies the Dollar buys less peso.
> 19 May 2015 1$ got you 44.43 PHP 6 Aug 1$ got you 45.64 PHP. I may read this wrong but the $ seems to be gaining strength
> 
> Taxes takes up a significant component of the price in a litre of fuel, but it varies from product to product, and country to country. Tax rates can be as high as almost half the cost of fuel in countries that Caltex operates in.


I agree with you that the dollar is getting stronger. Just spend some time traveling around Canada and enjoyed getting more for my money.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

Well, got back from almost 2 weeks in the Davao/Samal area and boy is my head spinning with the experience. This is one of those trips where if something could go wrong it did, from the first flight being cancelled without notice to the realization that my GF left her green card in the states and all the events in between. We split our time up between the city at the Marco Polo ( an OK place that requires new arrival to under go a search via dog sniffing luggage to my being pat down each time I return to the lobby. Add this to the all too common bank security guard packing a shot gun in the ready position; or the metal detector to get into the mall; is this a protected city or one under siege. When I read signs that say "check your guns with security before entering" I think the latter

The advice given by so many expats was true to your word;. We had great success taking taxi's but my GF would be very selective, preferring someone who speaks basayan, once she was leery of taking a cab driven by someone from a tribe closer to Manila. She engaged the drivers aggressively letting them know she knows the town and dont try anything. but she was polite about it

The traffic I found to be intense, synchronized chaos. Where right of way is determined by inches between vehicles be it jeepneys, taxi cars, scooters, motorcycles, or trikes. A whirling dervish of careening metal, tooting horns and oh so close misses with no one displaying road rage, giving a salute, or otherwise displaying any gesture. You just waited your turn and went. I even tried my hand at jaywalking, Yes I thought I would die

My GF owns a home in the Panorama section, so I got to see first hand construction techniques,zoning regulations ( there dont seem to be any) and if one way is easier to get things done regardless if the plans tiger so be it. In a land with a lot of people, the home seem built using as much of the available land as possible, zoning be da*ned. Her neighbor built a tall and absolutely ugly wall right up to her line, totally dominating her view. My USA approach to things would be WTF call the zoning inspector,
Living as I do in a spacious townhouse such density takes some getting used to. Along with cold showers and the crow of chickens all day.

I never felt not safe though my imagination ran away with me at times, But I was left along a few tines and though I was the object of much staring it was mostly just curiosity. Anyone I walked yp to would be very helpful to whatever my question may be. And if U wanted to photograph a young woman I would ask and she would break into a big smile and toss back her hair. If I were single and let loose on my own it could be interesting

I found the caucasians, who for the most part would be either food shopping with their Pinay partners, or strolling the SM mall, or interestingly spending a couple days at a resort in Samil doing the older westerner with the younger pinay for a weekend of fun. No editorial here but just an observation. I liked Costa Marina because it catered to locals for a day at the beach. Pearl Farm is a destination place and the customers act like well they acted abrasively.

My GF family is well educated, in business successfully and welcomed me with their generosity. No hands out here.

SO to sum it up if I were to expat my concerns are 1) what is the current state of security in Davao if the Mayor leaves, and can I adjust ti a rather significant fe style adjustment. I ran out of patience with beckoning calls from street vendors calling out Ma'm and Sir. For your I have good price. I certainly would be reluctant to drive on my own, the mall would get old after awhile, the pretty girls would be untouchable and I dont see that much in the way of entertainment. 

I am looking for the compelling reason to visit more and give the idea of a move some consideration, Right now I would not consider a move at all, what with the perceived vulnerability to violence -- it is not lost on me why successful people I met move around with body guards. The images of subsistence living, the over all lack of quality in doing anything. Do I want to be looking over my should at all times just in case the one in 100,00o turns out to take issue with a foreigner in "his" land. 

Admittedly I saw a gnats eye piece of the Philippines and perhaps a more downsized area would be better than metro Davao. 

So I do not know if I have added anything qualitatively to the discussion around Davou and expats. I personally see little of value but you may see differently and that is of course the point -- find our own comfort level
final add is that I have Parkinsons. Aside from physical limitations which are few, the illness impacts the ability to manage stress and cope with anxiety. The assault on the senses by a bustling 3rd world city is problematic, and PD makes it work. But overall I did manage and now have some great memories of doing something most people dont do.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Fuji, that's one of the more informative posts I have read any where.

It's nice that you took the time and made a conscious effort to acknowledge the various aspects in your trip.

It is much appreciated. Maybe we need to get a fund together and have you "explore" some more remote areas for us.



Salamat.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Fuji thanks for the detailed update that's a rare but welcomed reply. Well, I'm not from Davao but as you can see the Mayor that holds the glue together is an elderly man, you could only hope that the next mayor has his same tactics, but?

Doesn't sound like there are any options for living off Mindanao? Stress, loud noise, horrible traffic, ignorant/rude behavior in lines will be normal nearly everywhere, though. Guards or security holding shotguns, warning... they will be the first ones shot or may run and be of very little help in a bad happening, Lol actually it's not that funny and truth is that most of the robbers still manage to get guns in from other doors, so a guard with guard table makes it seem that security is not taken lightly, but it's a very big mall and the security guards are at the door's.

If it's determined to be your final stop I'd make sure that the house or any home here has bars on the windows, very thick quality wood door or I prefer steel with reinforced sliding doors, it's what we have.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

it is a pleasure to have added two peso's to the discussion. My GF often points to the presence of security as a positive, I ask her if she really thinks he would take a bullet for a tourist. She has no response. Admittedly there were a couple of nights when in Costa Marina I thought I heard somone on the patio. A quick boot to the flimsy and thin door would burst it right open Fortunately just the sound of lizards I would come to find out But the paranoia was real. And I point out to he GF the high walls tapped with steel points or razor wire -- she wrote it off as Spanish influence in architecture -- this is a woman who loves her country


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Safety*



fuji0001 said:


> it is a pleasure to have added two peso's to the discussion. My GF often points to the presence of security as a positive, I ask her if she really thinks he would take a bullet for a tourist. She has no response. Admittedly there were a couple of nights when in Costa Marina I thought I heard somone on the patio. A quick boot to the flimsy and thin door would burst it right open Fortunately just the sound of lizards I would come to find out But the paranoia was real. And I point out to he GF the high walls tapped with steel points or razor wire -- she wrote it off as Spanish influence in architecture -- this is a woman who loves her country


Fuji, I guess everyone has a different opinion on what makes them feel secure. Many people build houses here with a 8 foot concrete perimeter and on the inside of the perimeter are 6 man eating dogs. For me, that is not a home, that is a prison! I have lived here many years in a variety of places without all that. I choose carefully where I live, drive an old vehicle, get to know my neighbors and don't bring attention to myself. I feel as safe here as I do in my hometown in Ohio. Live light, live simple and enjoy life!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*High walls can hide bad happenings*



fuji0001 said:


> it is a pleasure to have added two peso's to the discussion. My GF often points to the presence of security as a positive, I ask her if she really thinks he would take a bullet for a tourist. She has no response. Admittedly there were a couple of nights when in Costa Marina I thought I heard somone on the patio. A quick boot to the flimsy and thin door would burst it right open Fortunately just the sound of lizards I would come to find out But the paranoia was real. And I point out to he GF the high walls tapped with steel points or razor wire -- she wrote it off as Spanish influence in architecture -- this is a woman who loves her country


My wife is totally against block walls that hide you from view, nobody can see what's going on, another real danger, we have steel and block and bar fence so the house and going's on are visible from the front.

A dog that is kept far from visitors and in-laws and neighboring properties is an early warning system like no other they can smell unfamiliar guests and make the sound "barking" so all that's left is that we investigate from a safe view and spotlights and the gate light are very handy, we have a local dog, he's no special breed, but then again I beg to differ he's perfect for the weather and eats very little, he has short hair and he's tied up at all times in the back yard but he can hear and warns us of visitors not only in the back yard but front yard, I have a female and sometimes I allow her to roam the yards free, the only negative is that she gets into the in-laws and our garbage and takes the sandals. Allowing the male dog to roam free will turn out a disaster, he'll end up dead every single time by poisoning or becomes food for the "Tagay".


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Fuji. You are perceptive, sensitive and honest. And that is great. The Philippines may be a great vacation destination - but it is not for everyone.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

I hope I did not come off too harsh on my assessment. It clearly is a case of give and take. And I cant under estimate the impact of Parkinsons. I was worried that I would run into the local police/security and "freeze", unable to move or think clearly == well precisely that happened but going through Immigration in the USA. When asked what city I visited I totally went blank and couldn't remember. The Officer appeared to be Philippino , no irony there. He gave me a disgusted look and sent me on my way... too funny, in hindsight.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rude behavior could be normal*



fuji0001 said:


> I hope I did not come off too harsh on my assessment. It clearly is a case of give and take. And I cant under estimate the impact of Parkinsons. I was worried that I would run into the local police/security and "freeze", unable to move or think clearly == well precisely that happened but going through Immigration in the USA. When asked what city I visited I totally went blank and couldn't remember. The Officer appeared to be Philippino , no irony there. He gave me a disgusted look and sent me on my way... too funny, in hindsight.


Lol, good for you, like you are gonna be a problem in a 3rd world country, it should be open lanes. 

Example of bad behavior, a younger woman came by and banging on our gate yesterday, she was holding some paper's, I could hear that she asked the neighbors who we were and of course the neighbor tells her... dang it.... and so I told her please wait in Tagalog, I get dressed go down and as soon as she see's me she walks off... yea,  unbelievable and her boyfriend gave me a dirty look and he took off on the motorcycle I go outside the gate, they are next door and the guy said, "it's okay now", I think it was the census. When I returned back upstairs my wife said, see how they act, she rarely answers anyone at our gate. :confused2:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> Fuji, I guess everyone has a different opinion on what makes them feel secure. Many people build houses here with a 8 foot concrete perimeter and on the inside of the perimeter are 6 man eating dogs. For me, that is not a home, that is a prison! I have lived here many years in a variety of places without all that. I choose carefully where I live, drive an old vehicle, get to know my neighbors and don't bring attention to myself. I feel as safe here as I do in my hometown in Ohio. Live light, live simple and enjoy life!


Agreed. Just fly under the radar and don't make yourself a target. I suppose it may be different is some other area's but it works for me where I am.

Fred


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Agreed. Just fly under the radar and don't make yourself a target. I suppose it may be different is some other area's but it works for me where I am.
> 
> Fred



But for the Phils the impression i get is one of constantly looking over ones shoulder, live in walled "compound", wear an old timex, do not take your cell phone out in public, carry small bills, stay on main roads, travel in groups rather than singly, etc etc. Is this the new norm for an expat or borders on paranoia???? Is the need for security this pervasive or is it only in summarizing the "top 10 list of cautions" does it seem that way? 

I would agree that much depends on where one lives such as my GF owns a home in a community with a controlled gate (whatever that is worth) . Others iive in multi-family compounds and so forth. And at that I was always with my GF who upon approaching a cab would immediately start a conversation to determine what dialect and let him know she knows the area. 


So is it not making yourself a target, or is it rather because you are a foreigner you WILL be targeted? I admit in my recent trip i was anxious over safety concerns in the city, particularly when getting a taxi at night. Not a good feeling.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fuji0001 said:


> But for the Phils the impression i get is one of constantly looking over ones shoulder, live in walled "compound", wear an old timex, do not take your cell phone out in public, carry small bills, stay on main roads, travel in groups rather than singly, etc etc. Is this the new norm for an expat or borders on paranoia???? Is the need for security this pervasive or is it only in summarizing the "top 10 list of cautions" does it seem that way?
> 
> I would agree that much depends on where one lives such as my GF owns a home in a community with a controlled gate (whatever that is worth) . Others iive in multi-family compounds and so forth.
> 
> So is it not making yourself a target, or is it rather because you are a foreigner you WILL be targeted? I admit in my recent trip i was anxious over safety concerns in the city, particularly when getting a taxi at night. Not a good feeling.


Imagine yourself walking down the street in Watts-in South Central Los Angeles. You will be targeted there because you are out of place and different. Same holds true here. That said, I have lived here for many years and have never had a problem. Naturally, if you are in Tondo, Manila you may not get out alive. But overall most places are safe enough. Ya just don't want to draw extra attention to yourself. It is using common sense not paranoia.


Jet Lag..


----------



## allanfield (Nov 6, 2012)

*I could not have felt safer.*

Whilst part of this discussion was going on I was in both Davao City and then in Tandag with my better half and could not have felt safer , in fact even here in Melbourne there are some areas one would not walk down or even drive down after dark , we went out shopping a lot of the nights and generally had fun .
I found the locals were very polite and helpful to my better half as she spoke to them in her native tongue or they answered in English so I to would understand, whilst we endured a long bus trip [ for a special occasion] , I would do it all again as someone else has written , dress and act sensibly Nothing that makes you a target , big house , flashy car and a pocket full of money, with what does go on in the United States and elsewhere, I think my return to Davao will not be very long , regards Robert.lane:


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

allanfield said:


> Whilst part of this discussion was going on I was in both Davao City and then in Tandag with my better half and could not have felt safer , in fact even here in Melbourne there are some areas one would not walk down or even drive down after dark , we went out shopping a lot of the nights and generally had fun .
> I found the locals were very polite and helpful to my better half as she spoke to them in her native tongue or they answered in English so I to would understand, whilst we endured a long bus trip [ for a special occasion] , I would do it all again as someone else has written , dress and act sensibly Nothing that makes you a target , big house , flashy car and a pocket full of money, with what does go on in the United States and elsewhere, I think my return to Davao will not be very long , regards Robert.lane:


I concur totally with your comments Allen. I have been to Davao twice over the past few months. I have walked, travelled by taxi, motorcycle, bus, tricycle, ferry and driven. I was always treated politely and in a most friendly way by absolutely everybody I came into contact with. One elderly lady insisted that I use an ATM first even though I was behind her in the queue, when I politely insisted that she should go first, she replied that as a visitor to her country, it was her pleasure to let me go first. That has never happened to me any in other place the world and I have been to a lot of it.
I never once felt concerned about my personal safety. I certainly felt safer there than in many places in USA that I have been to, especially L.A. I don't think I would feel safe in Paris or my hometown London or any major western city right now.
Traffic is not so bad, if you think it is, then you should try Cairo, Amman Jordan, Bangkok or Rome.
Davao will be my home when I retire next year. I am building our house now. It will be on a gated community and It will have a perimeter wall, but certainly won't have razor wire or the like.
We all agree that no place is right for everybody, but so far my own feelings about the Philippines in general and Davao in particular are pretty positive.
Cheers, David


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

hogrider said:


> I concur totally with your comments Allen.
> We all agree that no place is right for everybody, but so far my own feelings about the Philippines in general and Davao in particular are pretty positive.
> Cheers, David


I see my post has legs. Thank you gentlemen for your continued interest. Since my trip in August I have softened my views of Davao specifically, despite the kidnappings which I had been assured "could not happen". LOL Why soften you ask? For one the culture shock has worn off, I just have not traveled outside the comfort of the Western World. Two weeks is just a warming up time. By the time I I loosened up it was time to go. I should go back for a longer visit. (Nodding of heads all around), And very importantly I have Parkinsons. I wont lecture you on PD, and images of Michael J Fox or Muhammad Ali dont apply. But stress management and anxiety are exasperated and can be debilitating. I "froze" walking though a bookstore not far from the Marco Polo hotel. 

I am messaging with locals in Davao getting to know their city. By and large they are intensely proud of their city, their Mayor, and their people. But when I mention any one of the number of bad guys lurking in the weeds they say their local leaders are working on that issue but by and large it is a big :welcome:


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Nickleback99 said:


> Dollar Is getting stronger against other currencies. Reminiscent of 2007...just hope we don't experience another 2008!


That was not so bad ,, the exchange went down about 10.00 Pesos it was something like* 56/1 in 2005/06* ,, as recently as 2012/13 it was at *42/1* 

*Now back up to 47/1*

*ATM/s are all around *,, if not yur in a place where yu don't belong ,, Yu can get an exchange at some airport yu may be connecting at ,, or yu can jus hit the ATM jus outside the front door of MNL airport for some Initial starting cash ,, say 10,000.00 for about 225 dollars

after that jus ATM ,, as all local small businesses use cash !!

*TIP; *Let yur bank know first yu will be in Philippines !!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*ATM's but no cash in them*



Scott E said:


> That was not so bad ,, the exchange went down about 10.00 Pesos it was something like* 56/1 in 2005/06* ,, as recently as 2012/13 it was at *42/1*
> 
> *Now back up to 47/1*
> 
> ...


Provincial area's won't be such a great spot to use your ATM cards, the machines are frequently empty especially during holidays, Philippine holidays are many. Sign will read off line, so that's mean no money or it's or no internet connection, that's another concern.


----------

